# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Réaction d'un distributeur suite à notre test d'alimentation

## Doc TB

Suite à la publication de nos tests d'hier sur les alimentations d’entrée de gamme, l'un des importateurs des alimentations "Heden", la société "PCA France", a envoyé un droit de réponse chez certains de nos confrères, mais pas à nous. Par souci d’équité, il nous paraît tout à fait normal de vous en faire part.
 Nous souhaitons bien entendu apporter quelques précisions par rapport aux points soulevés par ce communiqué et préciser que nous n’avons strictement aucune animosité envers cette société, notre seul but étant de fournir une information à nos lecteurs la plus fiable possible.
 Notre objectif en tant que publication indépendante n’est pas de certifier des alimentations, un processus compliqué et nécessitant de nombreux agréments, mais de les tester, ce qui ne demande aucune certification. Nous avons donc développé une méthodologie permettant de juger de la qualité d’une alimentation consultable par tous, y compris par les électriciens et électroniciens les plus compétents. Je vous invite donc à juger par vous-même de sa fiabilité. Nous sommes bien entendu ouverts à tout commentaire qui pourrait contribuer à son amélioration, si toutefois cela s’avérait nécessaire.
 Il est cependant tout aussi important de signaler que le logo CE apposé sur une alimentation ne signifie en rien que l’alimentation ait été agréée officiellement mais que le constructeur s’engage à ce que son produit soit conforme à cette norme. Aussi, le test d’agrément n’est pas obligatoire mais fortement recommandé, ce que vous pouvez vérifier ici ou là.
 Nous avons évidemment demandé par téléphone à PCA France de nous transmettre le document de certification CE ou tout autre écrit prouvant cette conformité, ce que la société a refusé de faire, ou plutôt sans passer par l’intermédiaire d’un avocat. En l’état actuel, nous n’avons toujours pas la preuve que cette alimentation a bel et bien été agréée par un organisme officiel ou qu'elle répond à cette norme malgré l’apposition du logo CE.

La société PCA France remet également en question nos compétences pour tester une alimentation. Nous n’avons nullement la prétention d’être infaillible, bien entendu, mais le problème rencontré lors de nos tests, c'est-à-dire deux alimentations Heden identiques rendant l’âme en faisant sauter les fusibles de l’installation électrique, n’est pas tant un problème de compétence que de sécurité. Il va sans dire que l’utilisateur grand public n’a aucune compétence dans la majorité des cas et que le fusible d’une alimentation se doit de fondre pour protéger l’installation électrique générale de l’habitation, ce qui n’a pas été le cas ici. Nos compétences n’ont donc pas vraiment eu le temps d’être mises à l’épreuve, le test de ces alimentations s’étant avéré finalement impossible.

De plus, et bien que sans valeur juridique, les nombreux témoignages qui ont fait suite sur notre forum tendent à montrer que des lecteurs ont rencontré des problèmes similaires, ce qui nous conforte dans l’idée que nous devons continuer nos investigations quant à la qualité de ce type de produits. Il va sans dire que nous serons les premiers satisfaits de constater que de tels soucis ne concernent qu’une infime partie des alimentations d’entrée de gamme, ce que nous allons tenter de prouver, et nous vous tiendrons au courant de l'avancée de notre enquête.

Nous tenons enfin à préciser que selon les résultats obtenus, nous n’hésiterons pas à consulter les laboratoires agréés par l’état afin de confirmer ou infirmer nos conclusions, ainsi que des associations de défense de consommateurs et la Direction générale de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la répression des fraudes (DGCCRF) si la défaillance de la sécurité de ces alimentations était avérée sur un nombre important de modèles.
 La direction

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Dark Adrien

Le plus marrant dans tout ça, c'est de voir "Docteur Teraboule" écrit en toutes lettres sur un document officiel.  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et tout est dis

edit : est bien dis en plus  :;):

----------


## Polykaa

Hum. Ils sont vexé comme des poux. En bon fanatique aveugle, j'apporte mon total soutien à CPC, envers et contre tout. Et je continue d'acheter le journal des vendus testeurs amateurs 
que vous êtes.

----------


## padow

c'est pas pour jouer au con mais le mec qui a écris cette lettre, on dirait qu'il a eu un problème de clavier juste après le mot "Samuel"  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine



----------


## Doc TB

En tout cas, aux vues de vos réactions sur l'autre post, je suis encore plus motivé pour tester les alims d'entrée de gamme encore plus en détail  :;):

----------


## NeoBX

Superbe réponse et merci pour votre engagement.

----------


## leroliste

Pas facile d'etre indépendant.

M'enfin, si c'est le seul procès que vous avez depuis la création de cpc, vous vous en sortez bien.

Courage, je suis sûr que vous n'avez pas négligé le budget "avocats".  ::P:

----------


## Stephane@Mat.be

> En tout cas, aux vues de vos réactions sur l'autre post, je suis encore plus motivé pour tester les alims d'entrée de gamme encore plus en détail


y a une contradiction là. Les modèles bas de gamme ne te laissent pas le temps de tester en détail  :^_^:

----------


## Algent

Doc l'idéal serait de contacter directement un labo agrée et de demander les procédures d'homologation d'alim, doit bien y avoir un labo capable de jouer le jeu, à la rigueur en leur proposant l'anonymat si ils veulent

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ahah Heden a pété un fusible face au test de Doc TB  :^_^:

----------


## Childerik

La norme CE émane de plusieures directives européennes. Ce sont aux états-membres de faire appliquer ces directives, par principe de prépondérance sur les lois nationales.

Et :




> Les États membres ne peuvent restreindre la mise sur le marché et la mise en service des produits marqués « CE », sauf en cas de preuves de non-conformité du produit. Le marquage doit être apposé avant qu'un produit ne soit mis sur le marché européen et mis en service.


Si une telle preuve est réalisée, l'état membre peut restreindre la mise sur le marché.

Sources :

http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/fr/lvb/l21013.htm

----------


## Casque Noir

> Doc l'idéal serait de contacter directement un labo agrée et de demander les procédures d'homologation d'alim, doit bien y avoir un labo capable de jouer le jeu, à la rigueur en leur proposant l'anonymat si ils veulent


c'est très cher ce genre de test mais on y aura recours

----------


## Nomad

Leur réaction démesurée prouve au moins que CPC a du succès.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mr Samuel DEMEULEMEESTERLEDERNIERFERMELAPORTEENRENTRANT (de son vrai nom) pseudo journaliste,ingénieur en système électrique sans compétence,souhaite devenir docteur  sur canardplus 

ce site est un scandale on engage des gens incompétent 

sinon bonne chance et tenez nous informé de la suite des évènements

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Faut espérer pour eux que leur défense sera plus solide que leurs alims.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ce qui est frappant dans cette histoire, et à forciori dans la réponse qui y est faite par PCA, c'est la grosse machine économique que sont devenues ces boîtes. PCA n'est que le distributeur d'Heden, ils ne fabriquent pas les alims. Je suis pas certain que les gens qui se sont chargés du dossier chez eux soient compétent en terme strictement technique pour juger des alims incriminés, si tant est qu'ils sachent ce qu'est une alim. Je ne les incrimine en rien: ils font leur boulot, ce pour quoi ils sont payés, et c'est louable de leur part. Néanmoins on se trouve confronté à l'absurdité de grosse compagnie: ils attaquent sur le légal, le juridique, la forme...  mais sur le fond que dalle. Parce qu'ils n'ont rien sous le coude. Pourquoi ne pas publier purement et simplement les certificats CE, les tests qui ont agréés les alims, bref en donnant la preuve formelle que les alims fonctionnent bien selon leurs spécifications telles qu'annoncées sur l'étiquette? Au lieu de ça non. Ils tentent de décrédibilisé Doc, qui a pourtant fais les choses proprement et avec neutralité, en élaborant au préalable un protocole de test strict qu'il applique de la même manière à toutes les alims. 
Le monde marche un peu sur la tête quoi. 
Félicitation à Doc et Casque et à l'ensemble de l'équipe de CPC pour leur indépendance et leur pertinence, ainsi que pour la rigueur avec laquelle ils ont fait les choses. Je ne doute pas une seconde que la question puisse intéressé très fortement les assos de consommateurs.
Je ne doute pas un instant que tout ça finisse pour le mieux: le test de Doc est propre, net, sans parti pris, et objectif.

----------


## Caca Président

Pas besoin d'être ingénieur pour voir qu'Heden c'est de la merde en plus eden ça prend pas de H. Hu hu la petite pointe fièleuse "qui se prétend journaliste" c'est bas du front et faible de l'argument.

Le meilleur dossier alim de tout le net français il est sur x86-secret à la sauce canard, pas vu ou lu mieux ailleurs.

Sinon t'as du avoir une enfance difficile avec un tel patronyme, le doc.

----------


## Darksidius

Encore heureux qu'ils ne connaissent pas les Ixtrouem reviews du Doc ^^

Là ils le fesaient passer pour un grand malade  ::P:

----------


## Colbaq

Et bien moi je me suis poilé en lisant ce "droit de réponse". Merci de nous tenir au courant, c'est encore plus drôle qu'un article de sieur Boulon.

Quoiqu'il en soit je tiens à affirmer mon soutien (morale et physiques) à l'équipe de canard PC, au Doc et à leur société distributrice (qui est elle aussi en scandale) au nom de leur indépendance.

----------


## Aghora

"Heden, le partenaire des pros"....ben quels genre de pros ?

Et pour le coup des deux alims grillées dès le branchement, c'est soit vraiment vraiment pas de bol (oui c'est pas impossible statistiquement), soit c'est de la merde, tout simplement. Mais comment on aurait pu laisser passer des alimentations aussi "dangereuses" ? Quel degré d'incompétence faut-il avoir pour laisser faire des bourdes pareilles ? Ca m'intrigue un peu.

Au passage, fais gaffe, Casque, à la ponctuation et aux majuscules, on peut se faire bannir pour ça  ::ninja:: .

(je plaisante je plaisante..)

----------


## Cedski

En tout cas c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, j'y ai pensé lors de la lecture de ce test : 
Disons que je bosse dans un autre milieu, mais nos appareils sont eux aussi soumis à des certifications CE, sachant qu'il existe plusieur niveau (grosso modo suivant la dangerosité)
Au plus bas, aucune certification CE obligatoire... Pas de logo CE à apposer.
Juste au dessus, la conformité de la conception et de la fabrication de l'appareil sont de notre ressort (on est notre propre validateur), en sachant qu'il y a des normes à respecter... Et on apose un logo CE...
... visiblement c'est le cas ici...
Et visiblement le constructeur n'a pas respecté la norme (et j'irais même plus loin, "les règles de l'art" une expression tout à fait acceptable et acceptée...)

Encore au dessus il y a des controles tant au niveau conception que fabrication.
(au maxi chaque appreils est validité tant au niveau conception, que fabrication, avec inspecteurs à la clef pour chaques étapes... évidemment on en est très très loin ici...)

Bref tous ça pour dire qu'un logo CE ne veut pas dire qu'il y a homologation par un laboratoire, un inspecteur ou quelques chose d'indépendent...

----------


## Doc TB

Je recommande à ceux qui n'auraient pas vu à l'époque la lecture de cette page : http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/3...ions/page3.php 

Visiblement, on n'a pas inventé la roue :D

----------


## PiKseL

> Mr Samuel DEMEULEMEESTER


 ::o:  Scrabble  ::o: 

Cordialement,
Mathieu "PiKseL" S.

Ps: Merci de ne pas me tuer... mais ce nom de famille va me hanter pendant 10 jours, taxe comprise !

----------


## TheToune

Hahahaha vous etes des dingues ...

Doc taraboule contre la world company  ::lol::

----------


## Desole

Non mais je pense que vous avez pas compris l'utilité de ce genre d'alimentation :
En cas d'orage en hiver, si il y a surtention et bah vous avez encore du chauffage. Et oui l'alim à pris le relai et a mis le feu à votre ordinateur...

Sinon félicitation à vous pour soulever ce genre de lièvre, j'espère juste qu'au final vous ne serez pas limité par une histoire de gros sous pour aller au bout des choses car je pense qu'il y a vraiment un risque de sécurité avec "alimentation".

----------


## vectra

Je vous recommande de vous mettre immédiatement en rapport avec la DGCCRF la plus proche.

J'ai déjà eu affaire à ces gens, qui sont d'une compétence rare. Ils effectuent d'eux-même les démarches juridiques au bénéfice du plaignant sans que cela ne coûte rien. 
On peut les consulter sur à peu près tous les sujets, et ils sont de très bonne volonté.


Non seulement les articles vendus semblent non conformes, mais en plus, il y a litige avec le distributeur: DGCCRF direct. Ca va remettre les choses à leur place fissa...

----------


## Tol Phobos

J'espère que vous pourrez tenir le choc financièrement quand il lâcheront leur meute de loups de tribunal ...

----------


## Graveen

> (...)ils attaquent sur le légal, le juridique, la forme...  mais sur le fond que dalle. Parce qu'ils n'ont rien sous le coude. Pourquoi ne pas publier purement et simplement les certificats CE, les tests qui ont agréés les alims, bref en donnant la preuve formelle que les alims fonctionnent bien selon leurs spécifications telles qu'annoncées sur l'étiquette? Au lieu de ça non. Ils tentent de décrédibilisé Doc, qui a pourtant fais les choses proprement et avec neutralité, en élaborant au préalable un protocole de test strict qu'il applique de la même manière à toutes les alims. 
> Le monde marche un peu sur la tête quoi.


je trouve ton commentaire trés pertinent. et je suis totalement d'accord. Quand au passage 'Aucunes compétences blabla', d'une part je trouve le protocole de test au contraire trés pro (ciblé sur ce que l'on veut savoir et pratique) et je rappelle malgré tout que le test porte sur des alimentations, dont les caractéristiques et les moyens de tests sont extremement communs.

bravo CPC pour ce genre de positionnement dans vos tests et vos démarches.

----------


## Nyrius

> voila avec quoi on va bosser y a meme plus d'annuaire depuis que pajesjaunes.fr existe... mais ou va t on ( par contre je suis en uniforme bon c vrai j'ai pas la casquette)


C'est deja bien pour une premier video

a quand une autre  ? ::wub::

----------


## Benitus

> C'est deja bien pour une premier video
> 
> a quand une autre ?


ben ecoute je sais pas ça l'idee de la video et venu comme ça si les gens de cpc veulent que je fasse d'autres videos j'en ferai

----------


## Nyrius

> ben ecoute je sais pas ça l'idee de la video et venu comme ça si les gens de cpc veulent que je fasse d'autres videos j'en ferai


oh oui oh oui 

je veux et tu peux venir sur le topic a b0b0  ou sur vos créations  :;):

----------


## Canette

Edit : m'est planté de tread

----------


## Foudge

J'suis prêt à faire un don, j'aurais l'impression de participer à la lutte pour le bien  ::):

----------


## essaion

T'as qu'à t'abonner pour 20 ans, ça se serait vraiment sympa !

Sinon, j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de bosser un poil (une fois) avec PCA France (en tant que client, vu que je revends du matos ; en l'occurrence, c'était pour des tours... Heden, bah ouais). Quand on voit avec quel acharnement les commerciaux essaient de te fourguer des enceintes Samsung PleoMax, "pasqu'elles sont trop belles" (sic), je crois que je vois où est le manque de compétence...

Alors d'accord, un commercial, c'est pas payé pour connaître la technique à fond. M'enfin y a pas besoin de creuser bien loin pour constater que c'est peut-être joli,mais que le résultat est pas là.

Leur droit de réponse est d'ailleurs une vaste pantalonnade (j'ai lu que la première page du fil, j'avoue, mais je suis sûr qu'une dizaine de mecs bien ont déjà démonté les arguments point par point).

Si y a vraiment du juridique lourd, faut espérer qu'ils se feront bouler comme des nazes. Z'ont qu'à commencer par vendre du matos correct, après on reparle.

Bon courage les gars, vos lecteurs vous soutiennent !!

----------


## NaKeD

[Remet de l'huile sur le feu] Le plus rigolo est de voir les Fâutes d'aurtaugraaapheuh [Cf § N° 5, tous les "a" transformés en "à"... Mais que fait Bernard Pivot ... ?] faites par les gentils gars de PCA France. Non, sérieux, c'est assez drôle, la syntaxe pas correcte...
On sent le mec un peu excité.
Bon courage a mossieur "Samuel Demeulemerdesayquoilafin" et puis bonne continuation dans les tests d'alims de qualité.
J'enverrais des combis en caoutchouc intégral à la rédac, on sait jamais  ::):

----------


## vivien23

Aaaa, cette bon vielle alim Heden à 10 balles qui m'a cramé ma carte graphique et ma carte mère.Merci a canard pour cette article.
Je confirme leur réputation n'est plus a défendre.
"le partenaire des Pros"...

----------


## Dr4kE

le DEMEULEMEESTER, c'est pas un fromage ?  ::P:

----------


## callicles

Non c'est le patron de Gaston Lagaffe  ::P: 

Avec tout mon respect pour de Doc et son travail.

----------


## greatxerox

je ne vois pas où est la diffamation, n'importe quel utilisateur averti sait que la marque Heden, c'est de la m....  Personnellement, j'ai claqué un hd à cause d'une alim heden. il était marqué fièrement 450 W alors que la véritable puissance délivrée était divisée par 2, et mon pc était trop équipé pour cette alim. je ne le savais pas et je pensais que le pb venait des disques durs et non d'une sous-alimentation. A force, le disque dur a fini par lâcher. Dès que je tentais de faire des transferts de fichiers, le hd ne suivait plus, se déconnectait, se reconnectait, etc. 

Depuis, j'ai compris et je possède des Seasonic, plus de problèmes.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je viens de lire avec attention tout le dossier et  ::mellow:: 

C'est vraiment de la merde en boite métalique ces alims. Très bonne investigation en tout cas.

Y a t'il eu des suites par rapport aux communiqués de presse ?

Je finirai par reprendre un slogan bien drôle : "Heden, le partenaire des pro"  :^_^:

----------


## Anal Logique

un petit up (pas taper!)
pour le fun, parceque, comme Mr le dit, "le noname c'est super!"
http://brakbabord.fr/index.php?post/...posants-noname
Haha

----------

